# **CANCELLED** Book Klub: Reading with the Author--Jeff Hepple, Apr 2 **CANCELLED



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Hepple, one of our author members, has graciously agreed to lead a book klub on his historical novel _Gone for a Soldier_! Woohoo!!!! Thanks, Jeff!

This will be the third in our series, Reading with the Author (after Mike Hicks's In Her Name beginning Feb 1 and Al Past's Distant Cousin beginning March 9). From what I've read in the posts, we have a lot of lovers of historical fiction, this should be right up their alley!

Jeff previously wrote:


> As a reminder, I'm still offering both my books, Gone For a Soldier and The Treasure of La Malinche (2 volumes) free to KindelBoards.com members for the balance of the year. Anyone interested can send me a private message and I'll gladly provide the links to the books.[\quote] _Note you must PM Jeff!_ You can go to this link and PM Jeff from there:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1140.msg44866.html#msg44866
> 
> Jeff's website is http://www.eliscopublishing.com/jeffry_s_hepple.asp
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  This is great news, Jeff.  We've got so many Klubs going there's hardly going to be any time to read anything else.  Now I can look forward to a great historical April read.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff Hepple, one of our author members, has graciously agreed to lead a book klub on his historical novel _Gone for a Soldier_! Woohoo!!!! Thanks, Jeff!
> 
> This will be the third in our series, Reading with the Author (after Mike Kreelan's In Her Name beginning Feb 1 and Al Past's Distant Cousin beginning March 9).
> 
> Betsy


That's great news! Thanks Jeff.

BTW, Betsy, does this mean my name is now Jan Kreelan? Hmm...that kinda has a ring to it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> That's great news! Thanks Jeff.
> 
> BTW, Betsy, does this mean my name is now Jan Kreelan? Hmm...that kinda has a ring to it!


Aargh I knew I was going to screw something up doing this while carrying on a conversation on speaker phone with a friend and my husband. I've fixed the post. I can't keep usernames and realnames in my mind at the same time. No, you have to go by KreelanJan, LOL!



Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh! KreelanJan! Why didn't I think of that when I was signing up for the boards! 

Hmm...or maybe I should be Esah-Zhurah.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff Hepple, one of our author members, has graciously agreed to lead a book klub on his historical novel _Gone for a Soldier_! Woohoo!!!! Thanks, Jeff!


New leaderboard, coming up!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh! KreelanJan! Why didn't I think of that when I was signing up for the boards!
> 
> Hmm...or maybe I should be Esah-Zhurah.


Hmmm...she's starting to turn blue and carry long knives around...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looking forward to it, thanks for the heads up Betsy *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff Hepple, one of our author members, has graciously agreed to lead a book klub on his historical novel _Gone for a Soldier_!


Thank you for inviting me, Betsy. I hope we have a lot of American history buffs join us.

Uh, Mike, could you show me how to make those what-do-you-call-its?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> Uh, Mike, could you show me how to make those what-do-you-call-its?


Already done, my friend! Here's the Gone For A Soldier leaderboard folks can add to their sig files (click here for the code page):










Cheers,
Mike (Kreelan) Hicks (sorry, Betsy, have to rub it in a bit!)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Already done, my friend! Here's the Gone For A Soldier leaderboard folks can add to their sig files


What a guy. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Already done, my friend! Here's the Gone For A Soldier leaderboard folks can add to their sig files (click here for the code page):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really have to stop posting when I've been drinking! Hic!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really have to stop posting when I've been drinking! Hic!
> 
> Betsy


No, you just have to share!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here ya go!









Let's drink to our newest Book Klub!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let's drink to our newest Book Klub!


Our story begins with the Boston Tea Party, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tea it is!


Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tea it is!


Some day I'm gonna learn to stop trying to one-up you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have many years of training with my older brother and then two stepsons and now grandkids.

Seriously, I'm looking forward to drinking tea (the hot non alcoholic kind) while reading your book.  Looking forward to it!  (I'm never going to get any quilting done with all these dang book klubs!)  In fact, I think I'll have some of my Christmas tea blend now....  be right back!

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

This is cool news. I've got a handful of books going so progress is slow on any of them but this is one of them and it's a good one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Our story begins with the Boston Tea Party, Betsy.


We're having tea and blueberry muffins in the Outlander Klub this week. That's my kind of tea party.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

This is so exciting.  Thanks Jeff and Betsy and Mr. kreelan.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard the book club train, Jeff! I am so glad you are in with the authors.

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff - Congrats on the Book Klub. I may have to reread your book for the Klub. I enjoyed it immensely the first time around. I will have to wait and see how my schedule goes this Spring. Work, school, daughter's graduation and wedding.... Yeah, I need something else.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff I am so happy we are going to read your book together. I aready have a copy. I will wait to read it so I can read it with the group.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I’m deeply honored that you nice people have invited me.

I don’t want everyone waiting until April to read Gone For a Soldier so I’m offering a free, signed paperback version to the first person that can guess who the character Anna Livingston Van Buskirk was based upon. (I need feedback so I can fix all the typos before April.)  

One quick note about the free versions of my books before I have to leave for the day: Amazon.com doesn’t have any provision that I know of that enables authors or publishers to distribute free Kindle versions. Therefore the free versions that I’ve been providing are Mobipocket with no DRM protection. There are a few minor formatting issues with the files on Kindle; I’ve noticed that extra carriage returns are ignored and that there’s no imbedded cover image. There may be others.

This is really exciting and I wish I could stay and revel with all of you today but I can’t. 

Be back this evening.

Jeff


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I don't want everyone waiting until April to read Gone For a Soldier so I'm offering a free, signed paperback version to the first person that can guess who the character Anna Livingston Van Buskirk was based upon. (I need feedback so I can fix all the typos before April.) Jeff


Wow Jeff,

I'm not on the boards in a while and I find you here! You have stepped up in the world of books haven't you? Congratulations.

Okay, now for trying to win your book: I have three guesses, I hope it counts: Martha Washington, Betsy Ross, or Mrs Adams.

Now I'm editing my guesses down to one. Mrs LINCOLN?

I have all day till you get back tonight....I'll keep searching...

Gee, am I the only one playing this game?

Okay, I have searched all morning and afternoon for this. I now know more about you than I do some of my friends. I have looked at your Amazon books and pages there, I have read about your work, your businesses, your reasons behind writing, and I FINALLY came upon this little clip of the answer, with a copy and paste, Ta Da: 

The Anna Van Buskirk character is based upon agent "355", who was a member of the Culper Ring intelligence network in New York City and Long Island. The unit was formed by Major Benjamin Tallmadge to supply General Washington with military intelligence. Agent 355 is believed to have been socially well placed with access to Lord Howe's inner circle. Later, after Howe had been replaced and Clinton was in command the British captured her and she was held prisoner on the prison ship "Jersey".

There, so now you know. But, how am I going to get your book when I don't want anyone to know where I live? 

-sailor

<fingers crossed>


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool! I'm looking forward to the book club!  


Theresam


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy you could open a P O Box in another state. 

Have you ever given anyone your phone number.  They can find a map to your house with that info.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

We already have two winners for the paperback.

Sailor found a "Q and A" posting on another web site and Teresa (tlshaw) figured it out from the context and sent me the answer by PM. Congratulations, to you both. Your books will be in the mail as soon as you tell me where to send them.

For more about "355":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent_355

https://www.cia.gov/kids-page/6-12th-grade/operation-history/revolutionary-war.html#three

___________________________​
Since my goal was to get people to read the book now rather than waiting until April I'll have to come up with something more difficult. Here's one submitted by Cush that nobody should be able to Google:

Who did Mademoiselle Nannette Balletti work for in France and why?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm glad I have read it, can read it again - now to the book club!
Distant Cousin - have read it, but willing to again to sacrifice for the book club
In Her Name - guess I better get it!
Outlander, gonna read during football this weekend.
So many books, so little time - how do some of you do it with work, and kids, and spouses, and, and, and, shoving snow, and, and,


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju said:


> I'm glad I have read it, can read it again - now to the book club!
> Distant Cousin - have read it, but willing to again to sacrifice for the book club
> In Her Name - guess I better get it!
> Outlander, gonna read during football this weekend.
> So many books, so little time - how do some of you do it with work, and kids, and spouses, and, and, and, shoving snow, and, and,


Easy: we never sleep! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Easy: we never sleep! LOL!


I've been trying to learn to read and sleep at the same time. Not working.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Betsy you could open a P O Box in another state.
> 
> Have you ever given anyone your phone number. They can find a map to your house with that info.


I think you mean Sailor! My contact information is all over the Internet, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> We already have two winners for the paperback.
> 
> Sailor found a "Q and A" posting on another web site and Teresa (tlshaw) figured it out from the context and sent me the answer by PM. Congratulations, to you both. Your books will be in the mail as soon as you tell me where to send them.


Jeff,

Thank you for the autographed book. That was more than kind of you to offer this to Kindleboards. I was really surprised that I seemed to be the only one playing, I guess everyone missed the post except for tlshaw, or it was just too hard to find the answer...either way it made for a fun search. I will get back to you on my mailing address shortly and I'll post it here. <not> I'll send it to you.

I am so excited to be able to have a real hard copy of your book, I will treasure it always. Now, that is one thing the Kindle can't replace.

Since you are sincere enough to send me a book, the least I could do was add your new book-bar to my signature.

Thank you again for your kindness,

-sailor


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Who did Mademoiselle Nannette Balletti work for in France and why?


She worked for the Marquis de Lafayette but the best I could remember or look up why was that she wasn't doing well at being an actress but that was a lame excuse ("she said lamely")...but I haven't finished the book yet. Do I get half points for that? Well, she may have enjoyed being a spy better than being an actress and who better to spy than an actress? I'm trying to search ahead in the book to see if there's a better explanation as to why, but I haven't found it yet 

Katiekat


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> She worked for the Marquis de Lafayette but the best I could remember or look up why was that she wasn't doing well at being an actress but that was a lame excuse ("she said lamely")...but I haven't finished the book yet. Do I get half points for that? Well, she may have enjoyed being a spy better than being an actress and who better to spy than an actress? I'm trying to search ahead in the book to see if there's a better explanation as to why, but I haven't found it yet


You're very close. She was part of Lafayette's entourage, but it was really just a cover to get her into the Colonies unnoticed by the British.

Tell me who recruited her, assigned her to Lafayette and who was behind the whole idea of French spies in America and I'll send you a book.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

OOOH, that's easy that's in the part I've read...now I have to find the right part....

Benjamin Franklin's Committee of Secret Correspondence probably recruited by M. Pierre-Augustin Caron de Beaumachais the writer of the Barber of Seville.  Tah Dah!

Katiekat

edit:  Your idea is definitely working, I'm more than half way through now...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Benjamin Franklin's Committee of Secret Correspondence probably recruited by M. Pierre-Augustin Caron de Beaumachais the writer of the Barber of Seville. Tah Dah!


Very good. She worked for Marie Antoinette at the behest of Franklin. Congratulations. PM or email me your mailing address and the name you want me to use when I sign the book.

Now I have to come up with something new. *Thinking*


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

<does the happy dance> 

My SO is going to LOVE this book! He's being a bit of a luddite about the Kindle (because he didn't immediately understand using it) so this way I can share your book with him. Now I have to figure out what book I'm going to use to entice him to love the Kindle...

Thanks, Jeff!!

Katiekat


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kongrats KatieKat!!  How cool to get an autographed copy of Jeff's book!!  Here it's only a little over a week after Christmas and already you've received another present.  WAHOO!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Beth A has won the Gone For a Soldier book contest and Sailor won the Treasure of La Malinche contest.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I wanna book, but I don't know any answers


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I wanna book, but I don't know any answers


We're even, Dori. I don't know how to answer you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not going to read it now no matter what you do to me, Jeff.  I'm having enough trouble reining myself in for the Outlander book klub and I'm the leader.  I know if I read ahead for your klub, my frustration level will reach astronomical proportions.  I'll read it when I can talk about it.  (whew!  wipes forehead after ridiculous rant)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm not going to read it now no matter what you do to me, Jeff. I'm having enough trouble reining myself in for the Outlander book klub and I'm the leader. I know if I read ahead for your klub, my frustration level will reach astronomical proportions. I'll read it when I can talk about it. (whew! wipes forehead after ridiculous rant)


Not do TO you, Gertie, do FOR you. But your frustration level reaching astronomical proportions does sound troubling so I promise not to put any pressure on you. The other 1425 + members however, are fair game.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Not do TO you, Gertie, do FOR you. But your frustration level reaching astronomical proportions does sound troubling so I promise not to put any pressure on you. The other 1425 + members however, are fair game.


Thanks. Now maybe I can sleep tonight. And I better stay out of this thread because all your clues and pics are fascinating.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Thanks. Now maybe I can sleep tonight. And I better stay out of this thread because all your clues and pics are fascinating.


Gertie,

I was thinking about what you said in your previous post. Maybe this is a bad idea to try to get people to read _Gone For a Soldier_ now. I'll ask Betsy if she'd rather I run a contest for my other book instead and leave this topic alone until later. A couple of people have already mentioned that they'd like a chance to win copies of _The Treasure of La Malinche_. Let's see what Betsy says.

Jeff


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I was thinking about what you said in your previous post. Maybe this is a bad idea to try to get people to read _Gone For a Soldier_ now. I'll ask Betsy if she'd rather I run a contest for my other book instead and leave this topic alone until later. A couple of people have already mentioned that they'd like a chance to win copies of _The Treasure of La Malinche_. Let's see what Betsy says.
> 
> Jeff


See, I had to look. I'm so weak.  I do want to start Treasure next. I have two others I need to finish and then I can start reading it.

Interesting that Treasure contains information about Hernan Cortez. I knew about Marina a while ago, but last year my grandson had to do a project on Cortes. I took the opportunity to do more in-depth research. I'm looking forward to the historical treasures inside Treasure.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> See, I had to look. I'm so weak.  I do want to start Treasure next. I have two others I need to finish and then I can start reading it.
> 
> Interesting that Treasure contains information about Hernan Cortez. I knew about Marina a while ago, but last year my grandson had to do a project on Cortes. I took the opportunity to do more in-depth research. I'm looking forward to the historical treasures inside Treasure.


My younger grandson, whose last name is Martinez, was interested in Mexican history so I started out to write Marina's biography. Unfortunately, she just drops out of history after giving birth to Cortés's son, leaving more questions than answers so, I used the research to interweave with a purely fictional tale.

I PM'd Betsy and she said it was okay with her if I promoted La Malinche and continued the Gone For a Soldier contest. I'll start a new thread later today. Thanks for the feedback, Gertie.

Here you go: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2157.msg51961.html#msg51961


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Regretfully, Jeff has advised me that he needs to spend his time writing his next two books and will not be able to be part of our Reading with the Author series.  Jeff's book was supposed to begin April 2 and is now cancelled.

We at Kindleboards are sorry to hear this, but are looking forward to his next books coming out!!  I know Jeff has a lot of fans here, we look forward to the release of the next books and hopefully Jeff can join our series at a future date!  And of course, as time permits, we look forward to your continued prescence here on Kindleboards.

Good luck, Jeff, we look forward to hearing more about the new books!

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn, I was really looking forward to this. I was saving my reading of Gone For a Soldier (one of the first two Kindle books I got, along with Jeff's other novel) specifically for this Klub. I'm glad it hasn't been cancelled for bad reasons though. I feared the worst when I saw the topic, so it's nice that everything is fine and Jeff is spending his time working on more books.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AWWWW and I was going to read it again  
Oh well maybe I'll get the Treasure books read  

I have recommended Gone for a Soldier to so many people - DTV - hope they buy them because it is an excellent page turner book, kindle or otherwise  

Thanks Jeff for writing it  

That was my exact sentiment CS - afraid of something bad - but it is good, more books by Jeff


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh MAN! 
I am disappointed the Jeff can't do the book club, but I completely understand. Now Jeff will have to let us know as soon as his new books are done, so I can get them. I love Gone for a Soldier and was looking forward to reading it again and discussing it.

Good luck on your endeavor Jeff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good news/bad news.  The good news is I can start reading GFAS much sooner.  The bad news is we won't be able to discuss it with Jeff.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Good news/bad news. The good news is I can start reading GFAS much sooner. The bad news is we won't be able to discuss it with Jeff.


That is too bad  i was looking forward to reading the book with Jeff leading the group  Oh well I may read the books sooner than Aprl now


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Good news/bad news. The good news is I can start reading GFAS much sooner. The bad news is we won't be able to discuss it with Jeff.


My thoughts exactly! Good luck with the writing, Jeff!

N


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm deeply sorry to disappoint all you nice folks but I'm trying desperately to polish two long novels and flesh out the drafts of two others at the same time. Gertie agreed to take my place leading the _Gone For a Soldier_ book club but Betsy wouldn't go for it.

The two books that I hope to publish soon are:

1. _Home of the Brave_, the sequel to _Gone For a Soldier_, which follows Yank Van Buskirk on the trek to discover the Northwest Passage and through the War of 1812.

2. _Lonely Is The Soldier_, the prequel to _The Treasure of La Malinche_, in which Robert Abraham Lincoln's career as a Special Forces operator takes us from Vietnam to his retirement.

The other two draft manuscripts are:

1. _Johnny Comes Marching Home_, which is the next in the Van Buskirk family chronicles set during the American Civil War.

2. _The Free and the Brave_, which is set just prior to and during World War II. This is the bridging novel that ties the six books together as a series.

I'm holding off on the sequel to _The Treasure of La Malinche_ to see what happens in Mexico's fight against the drug lords and bankruptcy.

I'm always happy to talk to any of you one-on-one via email or private message. Thank you all very much for your support. You are my inspiration.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know there is disappointment and gnashing of teeth, but _GWAS_ was being offered as part of our Reading with the Author series; I was willing to postpone it until Jeff had time, however long that took; after some discussion, Jeff asked me to cancel the book klub and I reluctantly did.

However the good news is, as many have stated, that Jeff is going to be working on more books! We appreciate everything Jeff's done to make sure members have access to his books and look forward to his continued participation here! Can't wait for the new books! Go, Jeff! Thanks for giving us some more information on what you're working on!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I'm deeply sorry to disappoint all you nice folks but I'm trying desperately to polish two long novels and flesh out the drafts of two others at the same time. Gertie agreed to take my place leading the _Gone For a Soldier_ book club but Betsy wouldn't go for it.


Sorry you couldn't do it at this time, Jeff.

Note: it wasn't just Betsy; all of us mods felt that this would have been a good addition to the Reading with the Authors series. We'd still love to do that if and when your schedule permits it. In the meantime, Gertie has agreed to continue with the Outlander series which we are very excited about as well...!!

- Harvey


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Best wishes, Jeff.  Oddly enough, our loss will also eventually be our gain.  Sorry to see the cancellation.  
Wishing you well in your pursuits.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know there is disappointment and gnashing of teeth, but _GWAS_ was being offered as part of our Reading with the Author series; I was willing to postpone it until Jeff had time, however long that took; after some discussion, Jeff asked me to cancel the book klub and I reluctantly did.
> 
> However the good news is, as many have stated, that Jeff is going to be working on more books! We appreciate everything Jeff's done to make sure members have access to his books and look forward to his continued participation here! Can't wait for the new books! Go, Jeff! Thanks for giving us some more information on what you're working on!
> 
> Betsy


I am sorry we can not have the book club to read Gone for a Soldier . The most important thing is that Jeff will be writing more books for us to read.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We'd still love to do that if and when your schedule permits it.


Thank you, Harvey. That's a very kind offer.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm so disappointed. But I can understand. It would have been a major drain on your time, Jeff, and right now you have lots of writing to do. Maybe in the future we can go through it together.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ditto what everyone else is saying.  So so sorry, but also I, like the others, will go ahead and read the book.  
Jeff, the synopsis of your upcoming books sound very very exciting.  I can't recall if you have a website where we could bookmark and keep up-to-date so we don't miss the debut.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW Jeff - guess I better get busy on Treasure, but I do have a couple of other authors I promised, but you are always on my special favorite list -    these coming up sound as good as the ones you have done


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the cancellation. Glad to hear more books for me to read later  

Ill try putting it off as long as possible but can't guarantee anything LOL

Theresam


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sorry to hear that the Book Klub was cancelled for this book. Best of luck on the new books Jeff, they sound wonderful!*


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been holding off reading it till the book klub too.  Ah well, at least I can stop holding myself back no.

Good luck with the pile of work, Jeff.  Of all the problems to have, that one one of the better ones.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been reading GFAS and it is quite good.  We can still have the book club just without the authors participation, even though that will be quite disappointing to say the least.  Excellent job Jeff, I can't wait to read the rest.

Al


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I've been reading GFAS and it is quite good. We can still have the book club just without the authors participation, even though that will be quite disappointing to say the least. Excellent job Jeff, I can't wait to read the rest.


Thank you, Al.

I'm really impressed that you got to GFAS so soon. The last time we talked it was something like number 300 on your list of books to be read. 

KindleBoards may agree to a book club that I don't have to lead, if I ever get famous, doubtful as that may be.

Jeff


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

It wasn't quite that far down on my list.  I still have over 900 books on my Kindle however a lot of those are books that I've already read in DT format so it doesn't matter if I get to them right away.


----------

